# Cayman x Cuban Rock iguana housing question



## lauraj1055 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry, I don't have a Tegu, but I am getting a Cayman X Cuban rock iguana baby this Friday. I have the enclosure all set but have a question for when it is full grown. Does anyone know if you can use a large dog crate, with a MVB bulb and another regular bulb for heat source? I am not very crafty and don't know how to build that big of an enclosure. 

Attached are pictures of the enclosure now, and my new baby.

[attachment=6047]
[attachment=6048]


----------



## Skeetzy (Jan 1, 2013)

Honestly, I'm the least handy person ever. I had someone build my enclosure for me. But after picking it up and seeing it built, it really isn't that difficult. If you have a large enough work area, it would take some time, but I'm sure anyone could do it. 

The hardest part I see is actually getting the wood cut to the right size I think. But Lowes and Home Depot both offer wood cutting services. I'm sure any employee wouldn't mind cutting a few sheets of plywood and some 2x4's, especially if you slip them a tip. 

I suggest while he's growing up, take a look around here, other monitor/tegu/iguana sites, and you tube to see how everyone's cage is built. Then taking a crack at it yourself.


----------



## Dubya (Jan 1, 2013)

Easy cage plans here for free. http://www.iguanaden.org/housing/index.htm


----------



## lauraj1055 (Jan 1, 2013)

So, a huge dog crate wouldn't work? I know I have at least a year for this. Once he is big, he will mostly free roam, but I was thinking a crate with the lighting and heat for times I am not around and he needs to be confined.


----------



## Skeetzy (Jan 1, 2013)

I personally don't know too much about iguanas, but I believe they all require high humidity. Unless you kept a whole room very humid, which could be hard and expensive, a dog crate wouldn't hold very much humidity.


----------



## Dubya (Jan 1, 2013)

The dog crate has wide bar spacing and no place for substrate.


----------



## lauraj1055 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a mister.. I guess I will have some time to figure this all out. Thank god it's just a baby right now


----------



## james.w (Jan 1, 2013)

Why would you get an animal you know you won't be able to provide for? A dog crate will not work, they are not big enough, and won't hold heat or humidity. 

Why does the current enclosure have two light fixtures on the top? Is the entire top screen?


----------



## lauraj1055 (Jan 1, 2013)

james.w said:


> Why would you get an animal you know you won't be able to provide for? A dog crate will not work, they are not big enough, and won't hold heat or humidity.
> 
> Why does the current enclosure have two light fixtures on the top? Is the entire top screen?



Yes, the entire top is a screen. I have on light that is for the basking spot, and the other for dim light. And I will be able to provide for it just fine, It's just a question. If I have to, I will pay someone to build me a huge enclosure. Don't attack me as I take care of all my animals very very very well.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 1, 2013)

A dog crate will definitely not work. Either figure out how to build a proper sized adult enclosure yourself, or pay someone to do it.


----------



## Skeetzy (Jan 1, 2013)

A screen top enclosure will not hold humidity. You might want to reconsider that.


----------



## james.w (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm not attacking, I'm asking a question. Humidity is very important in the health of iguanas and the screen top will make holding humidity very difficult.


----------

